# G519 Morrow / Eclipse wheel set INSANITY!!



## 37schwinn (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope no one minds I post this here as it is a current auction and reserve not met at over 500!

I'm glad I found my M306 recently at a very low price largely because the seller and buyer didn't know what it was. 

Any way, i'm curious to see what others think about the value of the wheel set. 

P.S. I've gathered parts I needed for my M306 but still need fenders and truss rods. Is there maybe another specific Columbia model that these parts would interchange with the M306?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORG-WWII-US...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e803e6fd9


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 25, 2013)

Like the seller says, what is one of these military bikes but the frame and the wheels? Try to find one of these sets,let alone a properly dated Morrow rear hub. If I had a genuine military-marked frame, I would bid whatever it took to get my hands on these wheels.


----------

